# DIVI Little Bay St. Maarten



## kdorward (Aug 18, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 2BR DIVI Little BAYunit resale.   I found but I am trying to find out information about the Divi little Bay units.   It is either building 
1C  or  510 + 511.   The owner says 1C but DIVI says there is no unit 1C that it would be either 510 or 511.   It is one of the first buildings, it is harborside.     How far of a walk would it be to the beach?  I was told that the unit was remodled.   Does anyone know where you can get pictures of the remodled units.   I have seen all different type pictures of what the units look like, how do you tell which one are correct.    Does the harborside have a nice water view.    It is so hard trying to find out information on this unit.   Any information about DIVI would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aldo (Aug 18, 2007)

I've stayed at Divi 4 times on both sides.  Each room had a magnificent view.  No room was more than 3 minutes walk from the beach.  I really loved the place, one of my favorite TS.

I understand there might be some nasty stuff going on at Divi just now, ruckus between management and owners, so be careful.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 19, 2007)

We were at the resort in March and saw one of the updated units.  If you go to the Divi website and look at the St. Martin resort page, you'll see photos of the unit.  Here's the link:
http://diviresorts.com/DiviLittleBay/rooms.html
The main photo that opens up at the top of the page is one of the new bedrooms.  There's a row of photos along the side, and the bottom two shots in the row show other parts of the unit.  In the row of photos, I think the top shot shows one of the hotel rooms only (not a timeshare unit).  I don't know what the other shots with the colorful bedspreads and table are; we've stayed at the resort for about ten years and the old units don't look like that.  Don't know if that's views of other new units, or perhaps changes in linens in some units.  

The new units are quite nice, but I personally found the darker cabinets and furniture made them seem darker than the old white painted cupboards - but that's probably just me!

The issue at Divi right now is a very large special assessment for all the renovations.  The independent owners association did hire a lawyer but from what they've said in a recent mailing, it doesn't sound like they are going to do anything concrete.  They were able to get some minor concessions from Divi in terms of timing for payment of assessments, etc., 

Divi's rationalization for the assessment is an issue that exists with the original contracts they created.  The contracts did not obligate owners to pay a maintanence fee in years that they did not choose to use their units.  As their ownership base has aged and owners aren't traveling to the resort, they are not collecting sufficient annual fees to provide for the renovation.  Divi is now providing a better offer for buying back units like this, and they are also giving members the option to "trade in" their unit for membership in their travel club.  

The best part of the resort, in my opinion, is its location on the penninsula of land between Great Bay and Little Bay.  All the units have nice view of the water, and the walk to the beach area is pretty quick from them all.  (There are two buildings at the top of the hill, which are a longer walk, but the resort is running a shuttle tram now that is a nice addition.)  The three pools also means that there is convenient access to pools.

Of course, many owners are unhappy because of the special assessment, because they have been paying their annual fees each year.  Other owners are glad to see Divi finally upgrading all the units (I think one or more buildings are already completed), despite their having to pay an assessment.


----------



## Kal (Aug 19, 2007)

Look carefully at how the maintenance fee is structured and the way it increases with advance reservations.  Also look carefully at the "internal trading system".  Taken together the fee and the system are very disturbing to many owners.


----------



## kdorward (Aug 19, 2007)

When you say the pictures of the  new bedroom or new units, what do you mean.    Are they pictures of existing units that they refurbished for the existing owners or are they new units for new owners.    I just found out the unit we are looking to but is building B1 Unit C  2nd floor.    I am still getting conflicting stories as far as if this unit has been renovated.   The owner said it has been updated but the reservation desk said it is being remodled this year.   So when it is updated it should look like the first picture that came up on the website???


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 19, 2007)

Oops..sorry for the confusion...when I used the words "new units," I was referring to the renovated ones.  Divi management has published a timetable for renovation of units, which provides by building number those that are done and their proposed timing for finishing other ones. I don't have a copy handy, but I'd think you could get that by calling Divi headquarters in the U.S. or via e-mail from their website.


----------



## kdorward (Aug 19, 2007)

I saw the letter and that said  Units in buildings A, B, and D have already been renovated.   This unit is in building B1.   Is that included as "B".   Plus it says these units have already been renovated.   That sounds like they been remodled before this project.   I am trying to find out if B1 will have the new furnishings.


----------

